# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ελλ. Ατμοπλοΐα Τζων Μακ Δούαλ & Βαρβούρ [John McDowall & Barbour]

## Nicholas Peppas

Για την εταιρεια αυτη εχω γραψει σε πολλες σελιδες και θεματα της nautilia.gr Η βιογραφια του John McDowall παρουσιαζεται λιγο πιο κατω.

Η εταιρεια ηταν γνωστη πρωτα σαν _Νεα Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια_ και αργοτερα σαν εταιρεια των _McDowall & Barbour_ η (ακομη πιο γνωστη σαν την) _εταιρεια Τζων._
Μα ποιος ηταν αυτος ο John McDowall;

Πρωτα παραθετω μεταθανατιο αρθρο δημοσιευμενο στον *Σκριπ* στις 6 Οκτωβριου 1897

18971006 McDowall1.jpg
18971006 McDowall2.jpg
18971006 McDowall3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο χρονια πιο νωρις, το 1895, βρισκουμε στο _Ημερολογειο Σκωκου_ ενα ωραιοτατο αρθρο για τον *Τζων Μακ Ντουαλλ* (η *Μακ Δουαλλ* κατα το συνηθειο του ελαφρου "ντ" της εποχης εκεινης) οπου αναφερονται και τα πεντε πρωτα του πλοια, _Θετις _  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82569, *Αθηνα, Μαργαριτα, Ηρα*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77759 και *Ποσειδων* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=73021

McDowall 1895 p1.jpg
McDowall 1895 p2.jpg
McDowall 1895 p3.jpg

Τα δρομολογια της Νεας Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας και αργοτερα της εταιρειας Τζων  μας δειχνουν ολη την δραστηριοτητα μιας μεγαλης Ελληνικης ακτοπλοικης εταιρειας του τελους του 19ου αιωνος και των πρωτων ετων του 20ου αιωνος

Πρωτα η Νεα Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια στις 5 Φεβρουαριου και 24 Δεκεμβριου 1895.  Για μενα ειναι ιδιατερα ενδιαφερον οτι προ 115 ετων, μπορουσε κανεις να παει απο τον Πειραια στην Αναφη με το ιδιο πλοιο (ασχετα φυσικα με το ποσο ασχημο θα ηταν ενα τετοιο ταξιδι!

18950205 Nea Elliniki.jpg18951224 Nea Ellinik.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για μενα ειναι ιδιατερα ενδιαφερον οτι προ 115 ετων, μπορουσε κανεις να παει απο τον Πειραια στην Αναφη με το ιδιο πλοιο (ασχετα φυσικα με το ποσο ασχημο θα ηταν ενα τετοιο ταξιδι!)


Φυσικα, τα πραγματα δεν ηταν παντα ροδινα!  Διαβαστε αυτο το απιθανο αρθρο απο το Εμπρος της 17ης Οκτωβριου 1900 και θα δειτε οτι η εταιρεια Τζων (και αλλες εταιρειας) ειχαν μεγαλα προβληματα

19001017 a.jpg
19001017 b.jpg
19001017 c.jpg
19001017 d.jpg
19001017 e.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω δρομολογια του Τζων απο τις 
22 Ιουνιου 1897, 
22 Μαρτιου 1898 και 
12 Αυγουστου 1905

18970622 McDowall.jpg18980322 Ira.jpg19050812b Hera.jpg



_Το ΗΡΑ του McDowall & Barbour

_Ira.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Eδω δρομολογια του *Τζων* απο τις 
12 Αυγουστου 1907
11 Φεβρουαριου 1908
22 Μαρτιου 1908  και
13 Αυγουστου 1908

Ειναι προφανες οτι το *Μυκαλη* ηταν το πιο σπουδαιο πλοιο της εταιρειας στην περιοδο αυτη



19070812 Mykali.jpg19080211 Mykali.jpg19080322 McDowall.jpg19080813c John.jpg

Και εδω τα δρομολογια του απο τον Γερμανικο τουριστικο οδηγο Baedeker το 1908

Baedeker Mc Dowall 1a.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *McDowall & Barbour* απο τις 
21 Μαρτιου 1909
12 Αυγουστου 1909 και
10 Νοεμβριου 1909

Οι γιορτες της 25ης Μαρτιου και της 15ης Αυγουστου στην Τηνο ηταν πολυ σπουδαιες γι αυτη την εταιρεια!


19090321 Mykali.jpg19090812 Kaluypso.jpg19091110 Margarita Dafni.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το 1910 η εταιρεια *McDowall & Barbour* ειχε επεκταθει σε ολη την Μεσογειο. Εδω δρομολογια της 15ης Μαιου, 23ης Ιουλιου και 19ης Οκτωβριου 1910

Μεσα στα διαφορα λιμανια που εξυπηρετουντο τοτε, ξεχωριζουμε τους Αγιους Σαραντα, την Βαρνα και τον Πυργο Βουλγαριας, το Ευπαλιον, την Σαλαωρα του Αμβρακικου Κολπου, την Σαγιαδα (επινειο των Φιλιατων), την Αρεοπολη, την Μεσσηνη (!!!) και την Κυλληνη (μην κοιτατε τωρα... τοτε η Κυλληνη ηταν σπανιοταταο λιμανι)


19100515 McDowall&Barbour.jpg19100723 McDowall.jpg19101019 McDowall BArbour.jpg


*Το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ  των McDowall & Barbour*

Mukali.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και τελος δρομολογια απο τις 19 Ιανουαριου 1912, τις 20 Ιουλιου 1912 και τις 18 Ιουλιου 1914

19120119 McDowall.jpg19120720 John.jpg19140718c John.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Υπάρχουν στοιχεία για τη δραστηριότητά της στα ελληνικά νερά;

----------


## Ellinis

Γιώργο, η εταιρία του Τζών Μακ Ντούαλ λειτούργησε από το 1895 ως το 1917 οπότε και αποροφήθηκε από τον Α. Παληό.
Yπάρχει εκτενής αναφορά σε διάφορα θέματα του φόρουμ που αφορούν τα πλοία της (ΘΕΤΙΣ, ΔΑΦΝΗ, ΑΘΗΝΑ, ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ, κλπ) καθώς και σε βιβλία όπως "Η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα 1850-1940" του Α.Τζαμτζή.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω η εταιρεια σε ολη της την μεγαλοπρεπεια κατα τα τελη της ζωης της σαν ανεξαρτητης ατμοπλοιας.  7 Δεκεμβριου 1914

19141207 McDowall.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν χρεωκόπησε η Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα, οι εγκαταστάσεις και τα πλοία της ναυλώθηκαν για μια δεκαετία στην εταιρία των Τζών ΜακΔούαλ & Βαρβούρ, οι οποίοι ανέλαβαν μια σειρά από υποχρεώσεις.
Μια σχετική ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας "του Τζών" από τον Ιούνη του 1892:
mcdowall 6-92.jpg

Εδώ βλέπουμε τα δρομολόγια του Αυγούστου του 1892, με μερικά από τα ναυλωμένα πλοία της Ε.Α. και άλλα ιδιόκτητα πλοία:
mcdowall 8-92.jpg

ενώ τον ίδιο μήνα διαβάζουμε για την επαναλειτουργία του Νεώριου στη Σύρο, κάτι που ήταν μια από τις υποχρεώσεις των Mac Dual & Varvur...όπως αναφέρονται στο γαλλικό κείμενο  :Single Eye: 
mcdowall ad 8-92.jpg

Λίγους μήνες αργότερα, με διάφορες προφάσεις, η συμφωνία ανατράπηκε και τα πρώην πλοία της Ε.Α. περιήλθαν στη Νέα Ε.Α. που επίσης χρεωκόπησε. Όσο για την εταιρεία του Τζων Μακ Δούαλ, αυτή συνέχισε να λειτουργεί μέχρι που περιήλθε τον Ιούλιο του 1917 στην Α.Ε.Ε.Θ.Ε. του Αντώνη Παληού.

----------


## Ellinis

> Λίγους μήνες αργότερα, με διάφορες προφάσεις, η συμφωνία ανατράπηκε και  τα πρώην πλοία της Ε.Α. περιήλθαν στη Νέα Ε.Α. που επίσης χρεωκόπησε.  Όσο για την εταιρεία του Τζων Μακ Δούαλ, αυτή συνέχισε να λειτουργεί μέχρι που περιήλθε τον Ιούλιο του 1917 στην Α.Ε.Ε.Θ.Ε. του Αντώνη Παληού.


Μια αναφορά στον τύπο για τη δημιουργία της "Νέας Ε.Α." που δεν μακροημέρευσε.
nea ea 2-93.jpg

μια ανακοίνωση δρομολογίων του 1903.
nea 1902.jpg

Και μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά με δυο ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία με τα σινιάλα του "Τζών".
20160401_123348.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Όταν χρεωκόπησε η Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα, οι εγκαταστάσεις και τα πλοία της ναυλώθηκαν για μια δεκαετία στην εταιρία των Τζών ΜακΔούαλ & Βαρβούρ, οι οποίοι ανέλαβαν μια σειρά από υποχρεώσεις.
> ...
> 
> Λίγους μήνες αργότερα, με διάφορες προφάσεις, η συμφωνία ανατράπηκε και τα πρώην πλοία της Ε.Α. περιήλθαν στη Νέα Ε.Α. που επίσης χρεωκόπησε. Όσο για την εταιρεία του Τζων Μακ Δούαλ, αυτή συνέχισε να λειτουργεί μέχρι που περιήλθε τον Ιούλιο του 1917 στην Α.Ε.Ε.Θ.Ε. του Αντώνη Παληού.


Το παρακάτω άρθρο της Συριανής εφημερίδας Ήλιος περιγράφει τον πόλεμο που δέχτηκε ο ΜακΔούαλ από την ναυλώτρια Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα και άλλους φορείς.

mcdowall - ea 2-93.jpg

Και εδώ μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά με ένα πλοίο του "Τζών" - πιθανώς το ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ. Στην προκυμαία βλέπουμε και μια βάρκα εξοπλισμένη με αεραντλία, σημάδι καταδυτικών εργασιών.
15626188_1245913428787507_8702051741869068298_o.jpg

----------

